# Snack Stick Curing?



## jeremy egan (Jan 13, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jeremy egan
__ Jan 13, 2013





Hello, I am New to the Forum. love it so far! I just had a quick question about how you guys do your snack sticks. When you let them cure over night in the fridge do you leave them uncovered so the casings dry out or do you cover them?

Thanks in advance,
Jeremy


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2013)

First off welcome to SMF Jeremy and were glad to have you aboard.... Can you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and thanks for filling out your profile.....

I add cure to the meat before stuffing and set in the fridge over night then I stuff and smoke. You can add cure to meat and start smoking in about 2 to 4 hrs. I Like to keep meat and sausage covered to hold moisture and just fan dry the casings before smoking so they will take the smoke.

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## jeremy egan (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking good so far...don't forget the q-view of the finished sticks!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeremy Egan said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy, morning and welcome to the forum.....    Are you speaking of, before they are smoked ??? or after ???  If before, they can be hung in the smoker at 100 deg ish to dry the casing so it will absorb smoke better, or in the refer....   Before applying smoke, bring the meat to a temp above ambient so condensate does not form on the casing....   smoke + moisture = bad tasting stuff..... It is probably best to have the sticks separated so they don't touch while drying....     After smoke, the resting period, or blooming time, is to allow flavors to mellow and age so to speak.... Done in a refer, it is best to have the sticks in a paper bag so as to not dehydrate the sticks and have the meat turn dry and crumbly... There are several additives that will prevent that crumbly texture....   I use AmesPhos and Soy Protein and Powdered Buttermilk in my sticks.....  There are Master Sausage Makers on the forum that can better answer your questions.... I am still learning and copy what they do....  I don't necessarily know all the whys and hows but I can read and follow directions..... 

Dave


----------



## lnmnmarty (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome Jeremy. I am by no means an expert. Like others on here I copied the experienced sausage makers from various forums. I have made 10-12 batches of snack sticks. I grind chuck, add spices, cheese, and 1 tsp cure #1 per 5lbs meat. I use a lot of water to help the meat flow through the small tube. 

I start in the morning, grind, mix, stuff and strait into the smoker. I know some may not agree with that, but I have never had a problem. If you do decide to cure overnight I would be inclined to stuff them and let them cure. I would think you would have to regrind before stuffing if you cure the whole mass of meat before stuffing. I don't like to regrind. I like to clean up one time if you know what I mean. Plus I don't like the texture after regrinding.

I like my sticks pretty dehydrated. I think you could leave them in the fridge, curing overnight without covering them. Just gives you a head start on drying. It would be best to hang them but who has room for that. Let one of the Pro's chime in on the curing, this is just how I do it. Good Luck, Marty


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeremy,

Lots of good advice above.  I like to cure the meat overnight before grinding.  I do this mostly out of habit, but you can grind then cure.  Smaller pieces make for a faster more complete cure.  If you stuff then put in the refrigerator, I would not cover so the surface can dry out.  Wet sausage does not smoke well.  Dave is dead on with the condensation part as well. 

Good luck

Shannon


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2013)

Fridge is going to dry the casings. You may want to cover with a towel or paper towels (dont wet either) Dont worry if you have some discoloration of the casings where they were touching.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 14, 2013)

I usually grind, cure, stuff, and then let them cure overnight (or 6-8 hours) in the frig uncovered. they don't get that dry in that short of time


----------



## zwiller (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringing this one back from the dead (Halloween)   Can I cure at room temp overnight instead of fridge before smoking?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't think so....  Too many bacteria in ground meat...  You might be asking for some trouble...


----------

